# Merchandise Watch UK 2009



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

By popular request, I have started this Merchandise Watch 2009 UK! Anything seen for Halloween in the England, Scotland, Sunny Wales, Northern Island or any other part of the UK, post away. To sum up the forum which started this post, we agreed fans in the US have a much bigger selection, so it would be useful for us in the UK to share our knowledge so we can get great bargains. 

Asda (The UK arm of US Giant Walmart) had a great selection in 2008. Larger stores usually have 2 aisles (that's FOUR WALLS) of kit. The good news is that if you don't live near Asda, or don't have time: You can sign up for home delivery at www.asda.com - I've used this and they're good - delivery in a 2hr slot etc. I guess Tesco and Sainsbury's are options too. 
Matalan - many stores have a party corner which is a positively brimming cauldron of toys, gadgets, decorations and some very small props. I bought lots of stuff from here, including a flashing tombstone which was stolen during the night!
Pound Shops - great for cheap party decor and usually have body parts which are bloody.
Party Shops - pricey!

Online shops abound, most of us will be getting some things which you can only buy from the US or Canada (Hallowindow - Mark Gervais is unique).

All posters are asked to suggest stores or show photos of merchandise!

Here was my first purchase this year, from Ebay (UK) a giant grim reaper poster!
View attachment 4785


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

TK MAXX (TJ MAXX in the US) has had really good halloween decorations the past couple of years too. lots of witches, jack o lantern stuff, halloween tree ornaments, gargoyles (suitable for outside & ranging from small to huge) and really nice ceramic dishes for serving food in. looking forward to seeing this year's selection


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

When do these stores normally start getting their Halloween stuff in?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks memamu for taking the Baron's suggestion and making it a Euro watch thread.....NOT!

That's ok, I'll just keep all the cool stuff I find in Holland to myself. 

MsM


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

In the pound and 99p store they had some plastic pirate skull props....

They looked okay but i'd decided not to as they seemed a bit too cheap looking...

Ruggerz


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone lives in the London area, I could recommend my Brother's shop. He has a fancy Dress/Costume business - Has Halloween costumes and small props but I am sure he could source other items if needed. PM me if you need contact details unless Larry gives the OK for me to post it here


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm having a fire pit outside, and so I've bought some flame colour in packets, it turns the fire green & blue.... Ten packets cost a tenner £10 English Pounds! They last for about 40 minutes, so should be good. You could just use copper sulfate, but I'm no mad scientist so have to stick to the real stuff. The only thing I would say is the packets look smaller in real life than on the website, but otherwise the seller is fine. Mystical Fire Changing the colour of flames for sale in the UK from sat in a field.com
View attachment 4789


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Baron Samedi said:


> When do these stores normally start getting their Halloween stuff in?



Usually not until September!! Maybe the end of August if we're lucky. Hopefully, with popularity increasing, stores will get the hint to stock up their shelves earlier!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I checked out Partydomain today, and it looks like they're expecting a lot of their stuff to be in stock around August 1st...

Fancy Dress


----------



## Rino (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting... thanks!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

maplin currently have flame lamps on sale... 
Replacement Diablo Flame : : Maplin 
(i think is the link) could easily be used with a prop or by itself if hidden....

I think they also sell UV Bulbs and other misc stuff that could be used from props.


============

I'm also contemplating selling prints this year, maybe a few more Halloween related. Not sure if this counts as merch watch :S lol


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Maplins are a good source of electrical & electronic components for prop building.
I have ordered from them on line before and they offer very reasonable prices and good service.


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

BARGAINS! MATALAN SALE! 75% OFF !

I got a text at 5.15 saying "just to let you know, Matalan have stuff on sale for Halloween". Here are the photos of the aisles, there was LOADS of stuff. I spent more than I planned, but probably saved loads, here's what I bought - there was lots which I didn't! This is probably clearing their stock for next season - but it's not like any of the products have 2009 written on them!
View attachment 5170

Scene Setters - all £1! They are the 'GIANT' kind. SCENE SETTER ROLE, £4.50
Foil Decorations, all types, hanging spider, 
15metre Pennant Banner (Ghost) - £2.50! 
3D Skull Grabber £3.
View attachment 5169

Razor Wire Door Curtain £2. I bought 2.
Skull with a big nail in it.
View attachment 5168

The hanging spiders on a plastic roll - can't find a pic, but you know the ones, £3.
View attachment 5166
Inflatable skeleton cooler (for beers etc) - this year I'm BYOB so needed one £7. On sale online now for £15 elsewhere.
Severed Fingers £1.50 for 4 fingers and a bloody thumb!
Gel Clingers, windows - general halloween, pumpkins etc, I got blood splats £2.50
Halloween Party Trophies from 75p to £1.50 plus Spider Plates etc. The Giant Spider Web material was £1.25
Halloween Lawn Banner £3 for 5FT!
View attachment 5167

A BEWARE sign (think you can see it in the photo - £4.50
20 inch designer cackling witch prop - £4.50, they had a bigger one for about £9. In the corner on the shop photo.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

I can see a trip to Matalan coming on  Thanks for this. I have asked the missus for her matalan card and after 20 questions She has just said to me 'Oh yeah I forgot to tell you about that I saw them yesterday'!!!!! I am now off to have a few serious words - Imagine if I forgot to tell her a shoe sale was on


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

How many people in the UK celebrate Halloween? 25%, 50% or more?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> How many people in the UK celebrate Halloween? 25%, 50% or more?


Thats kind of difficult to answer, Lordgrimley. I couldn't really give an accurate percentage.
It's a matter of degree really.

"Haunts" as we know and love them are very few and far between. Most people, if they do anything, just have a few JOL's around..in a window or something to advertise the fact that TOT's are welcome, and just hand out candy at the door.

Quite a few people have "No Trick or Treat Here" signs and pretend to be out for the evening.

A few people have parties.

Far fewer people here go all out in the same way as our friends across the Atlantic.

From my personal experience...I live on the edge of a town of 5,000 people and
I have the only full on haunt. I get around 100-150 TOT's on an average Halloween night.
(Numbers were a little down last year). On average, my TOT count is slowly increasing year on year, and there is no doubt that Halloween is increasing in popularity over here....We still have a lot of work to do though.

Hope this goes a little way to answering your question.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

memamu, Thanks for the info.
I've got a Matalan about 20 miles away, so I may make a trip this weekend.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

In my home town, they have some organised events for kids and adults, haunted walks, spend the night in a haunted pub (the cosmopolitan if you are any near hartlepool), visits to the gun battery with a supposed poltergeist. A good few people have halloween parties.
Whereas here in Lavaur, nada, rien, zilch. They decided it was taking the shine off All Saints day


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooh yeah...forgot about the Ghost hunts.

A lot of places organise those...


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I been to the two Matalans near me and they both poor! Got a few items but nothing WOW!!! Hopefully they will be rolling their 09 stuff out soon.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Dazzer said:


> Well I been to the two Matalans near me and they both poor! Got a few items but nothing WOW!!! Hopefully they will be rolling their 09 stuff out soon.


which 2 did you visit? i was considering a short train ride to Swintons and will check out the one near cheetham hill when its opened...


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Scry - I Went to the Openshaw & Stockport Stores. Like I said had a few items in but not much. If you find any stores over your side that are better stocked give us a yell


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Went to my "local" Matalans on Sunday.

All I found was one forlorn looking rubber mouse that had been dumped in a bin load of Simpsons stuff.... 50p.

I bought him 'cos I felt sorry for him.

A 40 mile round trip for half a quid's worth of rubber Mickey...

He is kynda cute though...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> Went to my "local" Matalans on Sunday.
> 
> All I found was one forlorn looking rubber mouse that had been dumped in a bin load of Simpsons stuff.... 50p.
> 
> ...


And that with the price of gas going back up. Poor Baron! What ya gonna name the mouse?

MsM


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

HI

Went to our Matalans today....they had lots of paper plates, window stickies, banners and general "cute" stuff. A couple of Tombstones, nothing too special. Hubby picked up some "light up" skull, 3 of them on a chain, fairly large too. He said that he wanted them for a "project" he has in mind. I think it was because they had "Jointed" jaw bones....I feel some singing skulls coming on here. He started talking about electric servos or something....I switched off at that point, but he was happy!

What they did have though in the 75% off section off the garden goods were some small stone cherubs/angels. They were only £2.50 so I thought they would look good around the graveyard.

BW


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

My prediction for TK Maxx being one of the first was right. Went into my local one today, and they have some stunning Halloween snowglobes in(including one on top of a car with a skeleton couple inside it), some TOT signs, and some pumpkin 'tea-light' candle holders. Very small selection, but I have no doubt that there will be a lot more in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

a few online UK stores for Halloween props

Halloween Props For Stage, Display and Parties

Halloween fx props uk if you have the money to spend!

Skulls , Alien Skulls, Life size skull casts delivered to your door skulls galore

Skulls Direct - Jawless Skull, Skull, Skull Model, Skull Ornament, Herculite Skull even more skulls

halloween fancy dress costumes and outfits costumes and props

Halloween Costumes - JOKERS MASQUERADE more costumes and some props

Iron cauldrons, wiccan cauldrons, witch cauldrons cast iron wiccan cauldrons

http://littleblackcauldron.co.uk/ more witchy supplies

Foam latex prosthetics, masks, and professional makeup FX appliances - Mostlydead.co.uk Foam latex prosthetics direct from the U.S

Special Fx contact Lenses - UV contact lenses with unique Halloween designs contact lenses to complete your costume

Colour FX Hair Spray and Gel - Halloween Spray - Spray In, Wash Out colour fx wash out hairsprays

SillyJokes Halloween wigs, masks, party supplies, decorations, spiders, costumes and spooky products, UK more costumes and some props

Home more make up and fx

Rubber Gorilla Halloween Masks, Horror Masks, Latex Masks, Scary Masks scary mask makers


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

freudstein said:


> My prediction for TK Maxx being one of the first was right. Went into my local one today, and they have some stunning Halloween snowglobes in(including one on top of a car with a skeleton couple inside it), some TOT signs, and some pumpkin 'tea-light' candle holders. Very small selection, but I have no doubt that there will be a lot more in the upcoming weeks.


Hmmm.. I have a TK Maxx about 20 miles away ..etc etc.

Well, I suppose my little Matalan Mickey could use a mate!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

freudstein said:


> My prediction for TK Maxx being one of the first was right. Went into my local one today, and they have some stunning Halloween snowglobes in(including one on top of a car with a skeleton couple inside it), some TOT signs, and some pumpkin 'tea-light' candle holders. Very small selection, but I have no doubt that there will be a lot more in the upcoming weeks.


 I know exactly which globe you mean - it plays the tune of "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead" doesn't it? I desperately wanted it last year but couldn't justify buying it after I racked up a bill of £70 on other bits, so I dropped a hint to mother dearest that if she wanted to buy me a present for xmas ahead of schedule, to get me something Halloween-related, particularly something decorative that I had pointed out to her at TK Maxx earlier that evening.......she gave the wink and nudge and said "ahhh gotcha"...

Xmas morning came and it turned out she picked up a ceramic witch's boot. 

Not quite sure what happened there.............................

Still, good to know they're back in stock so I can pick one up this year!


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

*TK Maxx Photos - plus Hobbycraft (small selection)*

I went past TK Maxx today and decided to go in, here is what I saw! The stuff is more 'kind american homemaker makes halloween' than scary... but the stuff looked decent quality - but generally a few pounds over priced. i was only tempted to part with my money for one haunted house dec, which you can see at the end. There were lots of snowball halloween crystal balls, 'trick or treat' signs, some very cool chrome-looking pumpkins, some ceramic pumpkins, some mantlepiece sitters "TOT" or "Halloween". Incidentally the Hobbycraft next door had a small collection of Halloween goods, mostly foam decorations for cards, but some halloween biscuit cutters - (shortbread? well it gave me an idea for the day before Halloween anyway).
View attachment 5802
View attachment 5803
View attachment 5804
View attachment 5805
View attachment 5806


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm almost ashamed to say I plan to buy the silver pumpkins, I'm planning to keep it out all year as an ornament once renovations go ahead on my place lol


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

BTW I contacted ASDA and they will put up their halloween stock on the 17th of september....

And Poundland and 99p store put theirs up around the 12th of september...

Went to Matalan today, not much of a display but got a few pieces for some goody bags...
And some things were way over priced, a small polystyrene tombstone £20 and a hanging witch with eyes and a tongue that pop out £50.....

I went to TK Maxx the other day, after getting run over by a bus, and they had pretty much most of the stuff in the pictures above, and some halloween handtowels and flanels etc...

So now is the time to check around the shops for items...

I suggest ASDA this year as they are the best for cheap decent items....And they are stocking the animated butler as well this year!

Ruggerz


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool... Excited? Incidentally not all Matalan's will sell Halloween costumes etc... apparently it's listed on their website about which stores sell Halloween items... wish I'd let the Baron know (sorry Baron!) 

Ruggerz - dead right, Asda will be cool selection and more reasonably priced than Mr Reasonable on a reasonable day in Reasonland after he won the international Reasonableness Competition!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Found some more halloween stuff the other day, and in the lesat expected place...

A Sea Life Centre....Like why?!

Anyway they have a few halloween/london dungeon themed pieces there...

And at the moment they are relativly cheap...

Ruggerz


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

been to my tk maxx & they have one wall of decorations - very nice too. poundland has some some out too.

last year asda were the best, larger tesco stores were good they stocked 'heads up Harry' for £25







, Dunnes had a few good pieces in too. Poundland had a great selection for the price & the sweets in there were great for halloween. my nearest matalan didn't have any halloween - but i did hear later that the bigger stores did have - may have to make a trek up there this year(about a 70 mile round trip from where i live!)


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

my local poundland has started putting their stuff out. Some interesting costume kits & scene setters and plastic skulls that might look nice added to a tombstone. Nothing startling though.

I sware my local poundland must think I'm nuts.. I spend at least £20 a week in the run up to Halloween..


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That TK Maxx stock looks pretty much like what they had out last year. I didn't actually buy anything though; I think some of these items are over-priced, even for TK Maxx! Some might sway me to buy, but we'll see!

I'm looking forward to seeing Poundland's stock again this year. They can carry some pretty cool bargains!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't been to TK Maxx yet, i was in the city the other day but didn't think to check.

A part of me wants to go and look seeing as all yours seem to have lots of pretty good stuff in, but a part of me is afraid that even though it's a massive store in the center of one of the countries biggest cities, they won't have anything, or it'll be pathetically small.

I wonder if ASDA are doing the 17th launch nationwide or it's being pushed out locally on different dates to suit the store.

And ruggerz our asda had the zombie butler last year, if a store didn't have something in stock like that i'd just ask them to order one in from another store that does.

I'm hoping this year they've got a few more life-size anamatronics as walmarts got the witch and other stuff last/this year. But i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Just phoned my local big ASDA store and they said it would be another 2 weeks till they get their stock in. *sigh*


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay,

a quick update....

Sainsbury's = Yes, same as last year - generic halloween goods

TK Maxx = Yes, same as last year - mainly ornaments and decorative than props

Matalan = Yes, mainly party favors,costumes and decorations - several sweets and party ware - couple of props but bit overpriced

Tesco = No, out on the 16th-ish

ASDA = No, out of 15th - animatronic butler - more stock than previous years

Morrisons = Yes, not much - unkown list of stock yet


Hope this helps...

Ruggerz


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

Photos from sainsbury's today, as ruggerz says mostly generic stuff, party wear aimed at children, some fancy dress costumes, and trick or treat type goods, mostly small and relatively cheaply priced. here are the photos
View attachment 6108
View attachment 6109


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

B&M bargains have some stuff in - nothing amazing but worth a look if you're curious.
as do Home Bargain.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Scry said:


> B&M bargains have some stuff in - nothing amazing but worth a look if you're curious.
> as do Home Bargain.


B & M.....never heard of it...


just did a search and it seems mainly in the manchester area, none down south...

Ruggerz


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Tesco wont stock halloween til there wine festival is over and that wont be for another couple of weeks.....

Tesco are definatly missing out on making money...

Ruggerz


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Rugz!
I've been so busy with work, I've not had chance to check out the shops!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Anybody near Wirral? found these on ebay, local pickup only ..awesome potion, medical lab jars listed at 99p!

Old glass bottles/jars on eBay (end time 20-Sep-09 17:32:15 BST)


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Just been to my nearest 'The Range' store, and am very disappointed. 

There's half of ONE isle, and all it has are mainly kids costumes, and a few tea-light candle holders. Yet there's already 2 isles of Xmas stuff, and another 6 empty next to those.....which can only mean they're all for Xmas stock!


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm.. seems differnt Poundlands have different stock. Managed to get a few bits and bobs in the one in Perth that I couldnt get in the on in Glenrothes


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

*Photos from Matlan*

Guys, Matalan have their new stock, here are two very bad photos. The selection is about half the size of last year. Sainsbury's wasnt' as big too, so I think maybe the recession is making some supermarkets behave differently? I guess it's early still though.
View attachment 6274
View attachment 6275

I thought the mummy was cool, but isn't consistent with my vampire/dracula type theme this year. It's too dead, and not undead enough.

Halloween_sucks_in_the_UK - thanks for the tip on the bottles, have bid! It's probably about an hour, but I can go to the 'megaAsda' on the way. 

Does anyone know if Asda have their stock out?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Guys can i get an update from everyone regarding what's now out around them.

I'm stunned.

Absolutely NOWHERE around here has anything even hinting towards Halloween coming up.

I don't get it. This is the second biggest city in the country, and yet our city center TK Max has NOTHING.

I could swear i saw someone say Asda were rolling out on the 17th. I assumed that would be nationwide. Last year they were out the first week of Sep. And ours is a pretty big Asda, nothing.

It's actually getting depressing now, normally by this point in september i'm in full spirit, i started to feel it a couple weeks ago when my usual websites got their Halloween thing in gear and it's become more active on here, but it's hard to when anywere outside of my computer it doesn't exist.

I really thought the UK was getting bigger and better ever year, but this year, frankly, i'm worried.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

OMGDan said:


> Guys can i get an update from everyone regarding what's now out around them.
> 
> I'm stunned.
> 
> ...



IF I remember recently I think I saw you were near Leigh in Manchester? If so its only a short ride to Wigan - theres plenty of Poundshops in the city centre and the Sainsburys, Home Bargain, B&M Bargains - have some stuff in - I'm not sure if the asda has their selection available yet though.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

memamu said:


> Does anyone know if Asda have their stock out?



At the moment no...BUt it should be out monday/tuesday....Early shut sunday for removing stock and putting out decor and stock....

I am really hoping ASDA are good this year, so much suspension its horrible....

Ive been called many everyday but to no avail....

Ruggerz


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Apparently Asda are completing their stock soon. I'd recommend going early October, should be good by then. I've heard it'll will be be better this year, more stock, better quality. I heard this from a friend who works in Asda shelf stacking, soo.... hopefully he's right.


----------



## sarahc40 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello everyone. I was just doing a search about ASDA's halloween stock and found a video on the "Your ASDA" website. Thought I would share it with you in case you hadn't seen it, but as I haven't posted before I'm not allowed to share the link.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Here it is

Check out the goulish treats we've got in store for Halloween - Your Asda

Thanks for the heads up on that one.

So it does look like they've got some of Wal-Mart's 2009 stuff like the life-size animated witch.

She could have done a better job describing things and bigging up halloween though haha.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I should be going to asda later today....

Ive seen a couple of witches for sale on ebay already for as much as £130....

Definatly going for both of ther animatronics...

Ruggerz


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Not much to report from the South West.
My local Giant Party Shop has it's Halloween stock in...I went there yesterday to collect a bunch of Polystyrene skulls that I'd ordered. They have branches in Swindon, Chippenham and Bath...They carry quite a bit of generic stuff and quite a good range of masks and costumes. They do have a few larger props, but tend to be rather expensive IMO.

Not sure about the larger stores like ASDA at the moment, I'm planning a trip into town next weekend, so I'm hoping they'll be stocked up by then. I'll also check out the pound shops while I'm there. Sainsbury's seems to be pretty much the same as last year as regards type of stock and quantities..although my local Sainsburys is only small.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Morrisons have just put stock in, its the usual rubbish to be honest, though its much better than I've ever seen in my Morrisons store.

Costumes, including adult ones, tiny tomb stones that to be honest arent bad for £2. The sweets arent out yet but there are a few nice toys & some bloody handprints that I am considering with my 10% staff discount ^^

Come on ASDA.. HURRY UP!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

My mum and dad have been in Blackpool for the last week, so when they came home yesterday, I went to see them. They have brought me back a few Halloween Goodies, bless them!  










I think the majority were from B & M; they don't have them in my nearest one(at least not last time I went in).


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

Just been to Matalan in Slough. They do have their Halloween stuff out, but it's pretty disappointing. There is a small section for it, about 4 very small isles. It's all standard 'cheesy' party stuff. Nothing I would let near my haunt. Don't know if they are planning on adding more, but by looking at the layout, I would say no.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I went to my nearest Matalan a few days ago actually. They had a few things in that were pretty interesting, as well as one or 2 large props that were only available to order in....with no prices on them. Not really a bad selection. Guess it depends on the location.

Just had a look on their website, and all that's listed is costumes.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Was in my biggest ASDA in the are today and their stuff is out!

One aisle was mostly costumes & ToT stuff and the other was all props. 

Nice talking head spirit ball which I would love to hack, some animated props which where a bit.. um.. kitchy. 

I bought two hanging ghosts & a tombstone which doesnt look as great as the ones I am making but it was only £2 and the script "I'll be back" amused me no end.

All in all its looking good.

I was like a kid in a sweety shop. Nice thing was, I wasnt the only one. There where 4-5 groups of people who where just as happy as I was and we all went gooey over what was there. Had a nice chat with a member of staff who was just as nutty over it as I was and she said she couldnt help setting all the animated props off as she walked down the aisle 

My mother popped in to the local ASDA and it wasnt as good. They had the big props (like the butler) but the rest was pretty useless. Just the costumes & the ToT stuff.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

MedeaViolia said:


> Was in my biggest ASDA in the are today and their stuff is out!
> 
> One aisle was mostly costumes & ToT stuff and the other was all props.
> 
> ...


Hey, I know what you mean. Asda is looking pretty good this year. The missus was in the big Walmart Asda in Trafford Park doing some shopping and picture messaged me the following pics whilst I was at work!























Suddenly my watch, clock & PC clock all seemed to slow to half speed but once what felt like days had gone by I shot out the door and went shopping  Got myself the witch to join my collection of lifesize Gemmys & a couple of light up pumpkins. Well Done Asda


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

MedeaViolia said:


> ....
> I bought two hanging ghosts & a tombstone which doesnt look as great as the ones I am making but it was only £2 and the script "I'll be back" amused me no end.......


That's a good bargain.
I've seen those on e-bay for about £8.00
They could probably be made to look quite good with a bit of weathering applied..


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

One thing I hate about Asda, Tesco and Sainsbury's is that they have NOTHING about Halloween on their websites, not even when you ask to buy from the site! Looks like I'll have to go and have a gander manually... Not that it would matter considering that I'm flat broke.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

OOOoooooooh Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!!!

I have just had the most wonderful evening! 

After seeing that some of your Asda's had put their goodies out (our's hadn't up until this Sunday when I went looking). I thought I would go back today and have a look 

It was all there!!!!!!!! 

I had the most wonderful time! I took my Mum, my Daughter and low and behold when I got there my sister was there and my niece too!!! We had such fun looking through all the goodies. Admittedly it was the best spread they have ever had... but it was still ok. There were lots of others there having a good old rummage through all the bits. I bought...ahemmmm....3 plastic skulls with jointed jaws (hubby has plans for these I think!) a small hanging bride & groom skeleton couple, framed picture, spider web table cloth, lots of creepy crawlies and some chocolate eyeballs. When I can get the camera out I will take piccies.

One other item I bought that gave me a really good idea for a game.........bit silly but fun none the less cos we tried it when we got home......

They have bags of skeleton pieces.....a complete skeleton when put together, well that is the game......see if you can put the jointed skeleton together. When finished he is about 12 inches tall and looks pretty good. They were only a £1 each and they were on multibye so I got 5 for £4 

I know it is a bit of a silly game but it passes a few minutes and if you have had a drink or two I'll bet it isn't quite as easy. Anyway just an idea!

HAPPY SHOPPING ALL!

BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Dazzer said:


> Hey, I know what you mean. Asda is looking pretty good this year. The missus was in the big Walmart Asda in Trafford Park doing some shopping and picture messaged me the following pics whilst I was at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dazzer

Can you tell me anything more detailed about the Witch? Our Asda said they had some coming in but couldn't tell me how much or how big or anything....is she good cos I am seriously thinking about getting one?

Thanks

BW


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I went into ASDA this evening. Severely disappointed. Pretty much the same cheap crap as last year, but with all the stuff i liked from last year (spent about 200 in ASDA alone) not here this year!!

Replaced with more tat aimed at 4 year olds.

They didn't have the witch also, which is what i was going for.

Those mini frank's and bride and grooms and shaking skeletons are pretty cool. But 15 quid a pop, are you kidding me?

Maybe last year i'd have been tempted into paying more than it's worth but not this year.

Funny to see how they all follow the exact same layout, to the very shelf.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

OMGDan said:


> Those mini frank's and bride and grooms and shaking skeletons are pretty cool. But 15 quid a pop, are you kidding me?


Making not for the mini bride & groom but I feel the smoking cauldren is worth it for £15, I spent £25 buying my mist maker itself 4 years ago so £15 for it to be already in a cauldren and no annoying cables trailing over the edge is worth it to me.

the spirit head for £15 seems okay to me too, and the blood dripping skull.. BUT the animatronics seems cheesy & not that great and I would pay a tenner for them, so I agree with you and I dont 


I notice neither of my near by ASDAs have the bone bags and more, I wanted more of them, and only my local one (which ironically has less stock) has the big Butler for £70 and a mini phantom of the opera who pulls his face off (£30 I think.. cant remember). No witch seen in Fife. Except me.


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

Just been to Asda in Slough. They have their stuff out, about 1 1/2 isles worth, but to be honest I was hoping for a better selection. 80% of it is party stuff and costumes. 

They had the animated butlers there, but I've already got one of those. They didn't have the witches. A few other bits that were interesting, but most of it is very small stuff, no good for outdoor haunts. Maybe ok for parties etc. 

All in all, disappointing. A few new items, but apart from that it's same ol same ol.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

I went the other day and spent about £100 quid....

I bought myself the Butler....But was disappointed, i was hoping it would do as previous years, breath and his eyes move, but he only does that when he talks....

But still my first animatronic! He's been named Brains Brian by my 5 year old sister yet she is scared of him...

Got a couple of gravestones and sweets....
And a costume for my mum....

Not the best i was expecting...


No sign of the witch either,i saw one so i ran over to have a look but it was just a manekin dressed as a witch...

Ruggerz


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Posted it in the Show off you Purchase thread, but incase anyone missed it

My other half turned up before he had to go to work with a Spinning eye ball skull from ASDA

Spinning Eye Ball Skull from ASDA on Youtube

not my video but it shows exactly what it does. I love it  Our daughter has named it One Eyed Billy (becuase she said Willy was rude)

You do need to add food colouring to the water and I dont know why they added detail to the eyeball because it spins so fast you cant see it. I think it is well worth the £15, it really is.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

WooHoo!!!
....They have pumpkins at our local farm shop!!


*The Baron dances the happy fandango*


----------



## Gish (Sep 12, 2009)

They had ONE tiny little stand of Halloween thingies in House of Fraser, but it made my day. They had little ceramic pumpkins, and battery operated light lanterns and cookies. Also my sister bought me a chocolate tombstone from Thorntons, so they have the Halloween goodies out 

Happy times.


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

Yipeee!!! I have finially managed to track down the animatronic witch from ASDA - had to drive over an hour to get her though!
Can I ask a question? Has anyone else had trouble getting her tray to stay level at the moment, I think anything I put on there would fall off! Also her sensor seems a bit weak for motion you need to be really close for her to go off. The sound bit seems to work well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Sainbury's now have all of their Halloween sweets out.

They have cardboard coffins filled with gummy body parts, mallow pumpkin loppypops, milk chocolate eyes, gooey fingers, solid milk chocolate pumpkins and more!

Asda also have seethrough skull mugs. I bought one for £2 for my little brother! I'm going to fill it with candy corn and give it to him as a gift on Halloween.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure sainsbury's had more out last year...
This year, my local Sainsburys has a half of one aisle for "seasonal goods"...however, three quarters of that is Christmas stuff. So "we" have a quarter of a half of one aisle.
Apart from sweets and a few cheapo plastic novelty bits and pieces, they don't really have anything.

They may as well not have bothered.


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmm, agreed with the 'props' side of Sainsbury's. They have some really nice stuff such a punch bowl and ladle, hanging ghost and general bits and bobs. My parents have spent about £20 on Sainbury's for Halloween. This included a pumpkin candle and three tealights that appear to be pumpkin scented. We've bought sweets from there as well. There was half an aisle just for sweets at our local; it's one of the larger Sainbury's stores though, so we were in luck.

Not very impressed with Asda. Some nice props, but our home is small so we've no use for bigger things. I got a £1 pumpkin carving kit though, which is pretty useful.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All
Only recently joined. I started doing ASDA about 2 1/2 weeks ago (Yes back in Sep!) and bought the majority of their items already.
On the same day, I went to TKMaxx, but was quite that there was nothing that really stood out.
I do tend to go for motion activated / battery / powered props with lighting effects and fog.
Not been to Tesco's yet, but understand they have items.
Matalan - was rubbish down in our area (Hampshire) and quite expensive for what you got.

My partner says our garage is 1/2 full. I have to remind her the other half needs filling


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah the UK selection is pretty naff, too many cheesy items. I prefer making my most of own props.

I did some good oddity tombstones from ebay cost me £57 for 3 though lol just don't tell my husband ...I hadn't seen them in the UK before so I snapped them up.

I always buy my stuff from ebay, I've had a few good items from there over the years, uv lights, fog machines, prop making items, etc.

I got the two skulls in the attached image file I'm making them into ghosts and the skeleton bat from ebay too


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, just have to keep on looking.
Surprised there are no decent uk online stores doing items.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Came across this earlier...
Walmart.com: Airblown Inflatable Haunted House with Sound, 12' Height 17' Length: Outdoor Decor
Thought .... this would be great. Pics look good, cool video to boot.... then you look at the reviews and it seems to turn sour !
Which is a shame, as I could see ALOT of potential for this!
Simon


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Although Walmart may not do this, I see it on ebay!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sonicr360 said:


> Well, just have to keep on looking.
> Surprised there are no decent uk online stores doing items.


There's one company over here that does large animated props but the price tags large too! I've seen much better props in the U.S online stores for way less.

Halloween fx props uk


----------



## Marc-UK (Jul 22, 2009)

Unreal!!

Just went into Matalan to get some more school polo shirts for my son, and they have removed most of their Halloween stuff and replaced it with Christmas stuff!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Marc-UK said:


> Unreal!!
> 
> Just went into Matalan to get some more school polo shirts for my son, and they have removed most of their Halloween stuff and replaced it with Christmas stuff!


I can't believe they've moved the Halloween stock this early, I wish more people would get into the Halloween spirit. There's so many miserable buggers over here.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I can't believe they've moved the Halloween stock this early, I wish more people would get into the Halloween spirit. There's so many miserable buggers over here.


TELL ME about it !!! Honestly for years, I have done something outside and inside our home (Friends we know come in the house and see the internal haunted house and those we dont see the outside only).

Alot of my neighbours think I am insane (I do Xmas as well as Halloween), but I enjoy it.

most of the time I have performed the part of Freddy Kruegar with the official mask and glove. It has gone down a treat.

This year I plan to do something special. Enough to scare kids and bring out some seasonal fun!

After all, its got to be fun, to do this in the first place.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sonicr360 said:


> TELL ME about it !!! Honestly for years, I have done something outside and inside our home (Friends we know come in the house and see the internal haunted house and those we dont see the outside only).
> 
> Alot of my neighbours think I am insane (I do Xmas as well as Halloween), but I enjoy it.
> 
> ...


I'm the only person in our small town that does anything lol the kids love it, they ask my Sons every year if their Mums going to do a Halloween display.

I love the spirit of Halloween, I remember carving a pumpkin as a little girl and wearing a black bin liner and a home made witches hat. I wish we'd get more like the U.S and more people took part.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree - This year has to be good, my little boy has been telling all his friends to come round on the evening of Halloween for surprises.
When I look at UTube and see some of the videos that people have done, I do question why we just do not get into it alot more!
If I lived in the states, chances are my bank account would be at zero !!! Because there is always good stuff to be had.

but I keep searching ebay to look for that unique item that I think would impress kids and parents alike !

I have only ever had 2 complaints, where their mothers came around - My point to them was simple.... "At 16, they should be sensible enough to realise a house with lights, fog and music and horror props is not going to invite you in for a cup of tea and a slice of cake".

But more likely to place razor blades across your arms


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sonicr360 said:


> ....I have only ever had 2 complaints, where their mothers came around - My point to them was simple.... "At 16, they should be sensible enough to realise a house with lights, fog and music and horror props is not going to invite you in for a cup of tea and a slice of cake"....


Hmmm..You've obviously never sampled Mrs Samedi's tea and cakes..

Here's a link you may be interested in. I've dealt with them before. They carry a reasonable selection of props, some animatronics. and the prices aren't too bad. They're UK based and in my experience the service is good.

Buy Horror Props for Halloween. UK based


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheers Baron, already used them 
And have used them in 2007 and 08 !
Simon


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

There is also Monster Boutique where i got my liquid latex and some costume props last year. They are excellent.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool. I will take a look now


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm SO disappointed!! Just went Halloween shopping......well I TRIED to, in a neighbouring town, and there was hardly anything out! the pound shop had a load of rubbish, nothing even worth a second glance, Poundland had a few window clings, hanging bats, and an ok candy dish, plus the witch and glowing ghost that I already have.








M & S had a few things for kids, and a few sweets, but nothing special. B & M Bargains had 2 small shelves of stock - kids masks, capes, and sweets, plus a hanging skeleton in a cage. That is IT!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! 

I came back with 2 tubs of sweets, some false eyelashes for my costume(bought in BodyCare)..............and nothing else!









I had the pumpkin last year - I have been using it to keep my pegs for hanging out washing in......until it broke! So now I can have 2 peg buckets!


----------



## Gish (Sep 12, 2009)

Wilkinson have put a bit of effort into their Hallowe'en section. They even have hung up spiderwebs around - how thoughtful.
Got some nice little things in there, party stuff mainly, but it's all very pretty to look at.
They also have these hanging grim reaper/skelly things that look quite nice.
Hmm...  i'm seeing orange and black in quite a few shops, and everytime I do this big grin appears on my face and will not leave. I must look even more strange, especially when on my own.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just to give you a heads up in Sunny Hampshire today...
Wilkinson was very poor - mainly kiddies stuff
Tesco - well my god!!!! Was I taken back! Several years ago, it used to be good. But it is now aimed at "kiddies" parties. Not the sort of thing I do as I am more into kiddies and horror props, especially animated.
ASDA was ok - I have the majority of their items, and have been using them since 2006. But again, cannot help feeling things this years are different.
Sign of the times perhaps? UK has been impacted by a recession.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Things certainly are different this year. After several years of a gradual increase in the availability of decent Halloween stuff, there seems to have been a sharp decline this year. 
It's not just here, either. Our friends across the Atlantic are reporting a general disappointment with the quality and availability of merchandise this year.

Anyhow...to get back into the Halloween spirit, I'd like to report that my Pumpkins have arrived.

*Note to self...When ordering "Quantity 15"...Ensure one is not ordering from a wholesaler.*



















Ok...now where did I put that spoon?...


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Those pics make me so jealous.

Pumpkins are one of my favorite thing about halloween. I'm ringing up my pumpkin farm from mid-september to find out when they're gonna be ready and i'm there on the first day they are.

This year however has ruined my faith. I went to my pumpkin farm i've been going to for years now, and it was a disgrace. Year by year the pumpkins have been getting smaller and the prices bigger. A few years ago i was getting pumpkins so big you were struggling to carry them, for 2-3 pound each.

Now all they have this year is ones smaller than a football and they want 4.99 It's a joke. It's almost half way through october and i only have one small pumpkin i saw in Sainsbury's for 1.50 I spent over an hour the other day looking for other pumpkin farms around here and there aren't unless you want to drive an hour and a half away.


----------



## Sonicr360 (Oct 3, 2009)

Luckily we have a neighbour, who grows them and gives them to us for nowt.
I am not a big fan of them to be honest, but they give us around 6 - 10 a year.
So I cannot complain, especially when some charge alot for just one!
Simon


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

It's one area of Halloween in which I am lucky to live in the countryside, I suppose.
My local farm shop is only about 10 minutes away and they normally have a very good selection, all shapes and sizes. Perhaps the milder, damper weather we have here in the west country is more condusive to pumpkin growing?
As we are regular customers at the farm shop, Peter will often give me a few of the more "characterful" pumpkins for free...funny how nobody seems to want them??

They have gone up in price though..(tell me something that hasn't) This year they are charging 80 something pence a kilo, which makes an average sort of football size pumpkin around £3.50.


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

just adding my 2p worth......

Tesco (the nearsest to us was a tesco extra store) they had some good stuff in - hanging mummy £15 (shakes and moans), skeleton £20 (eyes flash and speaks), lights £15 skulls flash in time with music. all of these are motion activated.

Poundland - had some half decent stuff, had some rubbish stuff - but it was only a pound....

B&M bargains -didn't get any stock locally until last week september, but some ok, some not.

sainsburys - very poor, nowt worth buying

matalan - differs from store to store (the wakefield store is very poor, the dewsbury store was ok, except when i went on the 5th october, they had moved the halloween display and replaced it with a christmas one!!!!)

same old uk though - i am still trying to get a good life sized skeleton (cheap).


forgot to add - morrisons wakefield had pumpkins in for 1 week at the end of september and now there is none!!!

i


----------

